# purple pets?lingfield.any good?



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Purple Pet Centre, 
At Occasionally Yours Garden Centre.lingfield surrey
Any one been to it? is it anygood?.


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

Go there to buy my rats. Last time I went they had one small boa, a couple of small royals, a little hoggie, loads of baby corns and baby beardies. They usually have a few T's and slings as well. 

The shop itself is clean and they have a lot of vivs and decor but could just do with more livestock - saying that it's not a dedicated rep shop. 

We could really do with a decent rep shop in West Sussex if anyone fancies setting one up. Lol. 

I wish Prestige Reptiles was still around....


----------



## pet keeper (Dec 16, 2008)

is purple pet centre open on boxing day does anyone know? 
i got a baby beardy, a horsefield tortoise, a gecko and also many musk turtles from their.
it is very good. they know alot about the animals and are always willing to help give any information that is needed.


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

pet keeper said:


> it is very good. they know alot about the animals and are always willing to help give any information that is needed.


I have to disagree. I went there today and they had a baby boa in with baby royals. A lack of basic knowledge there I'm afraid.


----------



## katiec (Mar 3, 2008)

I go there too sometimes, people are very nice. Dont always know what they are talking about though and I noticed the boa with the royals tut tut.


----------



## ogorringe (Oct 4, 2008)

*Purple pet centre*

The purple pet centre is pretty good, i got my red eyes there, quite a rare stock thou nice and friendly peeps, nice lot of stock :2thumb:


----------



## easyb69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Purple pets is a BIG NO NO!!!! snake lovers should not go there and the place should be shut down! 
I heard the place was good so went down there to look for a ball python... to my surprise they were only £20 each and looking in fairly good condition.. i asked the young boy shop worker if they were shedding and eating well (which he replied yes) and i asked to see the history.... in the excitement of it all i forgot and chose my snake (Monty) 
He didnt eat for 6 weeks so i took him to a specialist who told me he wouldnt make it and try and force feed him..he said that there was NO WAY he'd eaten in a long while, if at all... i ended up taking him to Beaver world (which has a lovely lady called Emily there which helps snakes back to health voulenterly!!!)
She has had about 16 snakes over the past few years (i believe) all that have been bought from Purple Pets! These snakes are not captive bred..they are wild farm bred hence the price! 
My snake died this morning after weeks of stressful force feeding... It's so sad that Purple Pets would rather sell dodgy/Farm bred snakes to make money rather than selling healthy snakes... must all be about profit to them, not the love for snakes.... I'm disgusted about the whole thing.. 

Apparently it's not illegal and i can complain to the council and get the RSPCA involved.... pointless tho.. what they really gonna do..? 

Spread the word to all snake lovers so no more snakes unfairly die and that PURPLE PETS dont make any more profit from this cruel scam!!

A very angry snake owner.... now down a snake...


----------



## slywolf (Apr 4, 2013)

*beware of slander.......*



easyb69 said:


> Purple pets is a BIG NO NO!!!! snake lovers should not go there and the place should be shut down!
> I heard the place was good so went down there to look for a ball python... to my surprise they were only £20 each and looking in fairly good condition.. i asked the young boy shop worker if they were shedding and eating well (which he replied yes) and i asked to see the history.... in the excitement of it all i forgot and chose my snake (Monty)
> He didnt eat for 6 weeks so i took him to a specialist who told me he wouldnt make it and try and force feed him..he said that there was NO WAY he'd eaten in a long while, if at all... i ended up taking him to Beaver world (which has a lovely lady called Emily there which helps snakes back to health voulenterly!!!)
> She has had about 16 snakes over the past few years (i believe) all that have been bought from Purple Pets! These snakes are not captive bred..they are wild farm bred hence the price!
> ...


 if you where suspicious over the price why did you not ask about its breeding, you grabbed at a low priced snake and paid the price, so why did you not ask why are the ball pythons so cheap? are they captive bred, or farmed, I have had 4 snakes from here no problems at all, I have also had 6 mossy frogs, 4 blue dart frogs, 2 pea cock day gecko's,and 6 milk frogs I still have them all, purchased over the last two years,,,,,,,Ronnie.....


----------

